# Handicapped Hen seeks Meaningful Relationship - NEBR



## whitechicken (Apr 10, 2007)

Healthy, non-flying, full figured pigeon seeks friendship with like-minded male, enjoys eating, preening, perch cuddling, tired of being alone & suffering cat calls from the local doves. If you live in the midwest around Nebr. please respond with your stats. Peeg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

whitechicken said:


> Healthy, non-flying, full figured pigeon seeks friendship with like-minded male, enjoys eating, preening, perch cuddling, tired of being alone & suffering cat calls from the local doves. If you live in the midwest around Nebr. please respond with your stats. Peeg.


Are you looking for a banded bird, feral, fancy????
Would you be willing to have a bird shipped to you? One of our members here has a feral, red male that has permenant wing damage. I'll alert her to this post if you are interested.
I'm not positive, but I believe there may be a member nearer to you (the one above is in NC) with one, maybe more disabled birds...........


----------



## whitechicken (Apr 10, 2007)

Peeg is an adult feral hen, HBC with a frozen wing, came here from the HS 4 yrs ago. A "special" male would be a good friend for her. 
Thanks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where in Nebraska? One of our more infamous members lives in Tooterville, Nebraska, which is a suberb of Omaha, I think.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*I have corresponded with Whitechicken, and feel that a special needs, gentler pigeon would be in her best interest. I am willing to adopt out Clayton, but only to a select few. He would be provided with shelter and good care, but I feel that her hen needs a gentler, special needs bird. My Clayton is younger and very strong and healthy, and may be too much for the girl pigeon. 

I am sure we can find one that would be in their best interest, though Whitechicken may have to wait for the right time weather wise to possibly have a male shipped to the new home in Nebraska.*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I for some reason thought that we had another member out that way somewhere, besides Victor? Maybe not in NE.........anyway, I contacted Mary Ann..........but haven't heard from her. Not sure why........
She's got two HBC birds that I took to her a few weeks ago. One if FOR SURE a male and quite a vocal, cute little guy. Might be just what the DR. ordered for this bird............
PS: I'm ASSuming that HBC means Hit By Car???


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Sorry Renee for not getting back to you, been busy, LOL. I'm not sure if the little red would be good, he likes to chase all my pigeons, male or female, doing his little mating things, he might be bi, lol. The other thing is he hasn't got enough weight to ship him, and don't want to take a chance.


----------

